# World of Warcraft Alternative - Ich bin es Leid.



## Nasuke (21. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich habe gestern mit World of Warcraft aufgehört, da mir das Spiel einfach zu langweilig geworden ist.
Jetzt suche ich nach einem anderen MMORPG, wenn möglich kostenlos.
Ich habe mich gerade zwei Stunden durch Google gekämpft, aber ich finde einfach nicht das was ich suche!

- Free2Play 
- Deutsche Community
- Spielspaß und Langzeitmotivationsfaktor
- PvE und PvP
- Viele aktive Spieler
- Keine allzu hohe Bevormundung der Item-Shopler


Triviales
- Eventuell im Stil von Ragnarok / Anime
- Sollten sich Frauen davon auch begeistern lassen, damit meine Freundin auch mal mitmischt

Ausschlussfaktor:
Metin / Metin 2
Herr der Ringe Online
Star Wars: The Old Republic
Guild Wars / Guild Wars 2
Ultima Online
World of Warcraft


Was ich auch noch Suche wäre eine Internetseite, wo man ausführliche Reviews von MMORPGs lesen kann. Diese habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden, nur 0815 Seiten.


Gruß
Nasuke


----------



## Beluschie1977 (21. Dezember 2012)

diablo 3 , age of conan oder star trek online


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Dezember 2012)

Nasuke schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich habe gestern mit World of Warcraft aufgehört, da mir das Spiel einfach zu langweilig geworden ist.
> Jetzt suche ich nach einem anderen MMORPG, wenn möglich kostenlos.
> Ich habe mich gerade zwei Stunden durch Google gekämpft, aber ich finde einfach nicht das was ich suche!
> ...



Allods!
VA durch das Rassendesign der Ligarassen auch für Frauen interessant (in unserer Endgamegilde sind sicher 1/4 der Mitglieder weiblich). 
Es gibt eine deutsche Community und einen deutschen Server, die allerdings kleiner ist, aber dadurch auch freundlicher - man kennt sich untereinander. Im Endgame findet man zu jeder Tageszeit für alles eine Gruppe, im Levelbereich kann man sich etwas schwerer tun, allerdings haben sie jetzt das System der Söldner eingeführt, mit der man seine Gruppe durch Tank, Heal oder DD-NPCS auffüllen kann und so auch die Instanzen im Levelbereich abschließen kann. 

Atmosphärisch ist es eines der besten MMO´s die ich je gespielt habe und das Endgame ist auch einzigartig:
Auf Stufe 35 hat man die Möglichkeit, sich sein eigenes Astralschiff zu bauen. Mit diesem Astralschiff und seiner Mannschaft (6 Spieler gehen in eine Gruppe) fliegt man im Astral rum und sucht sich Inseln, die prinzipiell die Endgame Instanzen sind. Man kann auch unterwegs schon auf Astraldämonen stoßen, die droppen beispielsweise Bauteile fürs Schiff. Den Loot muss man allerdings erst wieder in den Heimathafen fliegen, wenn man unterwegs von einem anderen Schiff abgeschossen wird ist der Loot dahin und das Schiff für mehrere Tage kaputt. 

24 Spieler Raids gibts natürlich auch und nebenbei noch ein paar PVP-Schlachtfelder, die Arena und eben das Schiffs-PVP. Man sollte sogar PVP betreiben, ansonsten kann das equipen ziemlich lang dauern. 

Wenn man auf eine Itemspirale und härtere Instanzen/Raids steht, ist das Endgame von Allods auch ziemlich motivierend, auch wenn das equippen wirklich lang dauert. Im Winter soll allerdings noch die neue Erweiterung herauskommen, die das Levelmaximum auf 55 hebt, womit das Equippen neu losgeht.

Der Itemshop ist ein bisschen problematisch, man merkt schon das einer, der viel Geld oder Gold/Zeit investiert, wirklich mehr Schaden macht - allerdings wird von niemanden erwartet, so viel zu investieren. Runen sind der Moneysink im Spiel und werden mit steigendem Gear immer wichtiger, da sie den Schaden prozentuell erhöhen. Ich hab bis Dato nur 5er Runen, welche man sich recht easy mit Ingame Gold kaufen kann (in der Levelphase sparsam sein reicht schon um einiges aus dem CS rauszuholen!) und werde auch überall hin mitgenommen. Generell gibt es einen CS-Coins zu Ingame Gold (in beide Richtungen) Handelsnpc im Spiel und die Items, die es im Itemshop gibt, kann man auch direkt verkaufen. Dennoch gibt es leider viele Möglichkeiten, Geld loszuwerden 

Kann euch gern helfen auf der Ligaseite Fuß zu fassen, melde dich einfach per PN wenn du weitere Infos möchtest


----------



## Nasuke (22. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
Diablo 3 habe ich aufgrund eines World of Warcraft Jahrespasses kostenlos erhalten,
habe ich auch ein paar Stufen gespielt, aber so ein Hack'n'Slay ist nicht so meins.

Zudem lud ich Allods herunter und habe es auf der Liga-Seite getestet. Mein Fazit ist nicht gerade überragend,
sozusagen ist es mir suspekt - Russische Entwicklerfirma - sehr russisch angehaucht, allein die Namenswahl der NPCs!
Ich war von soetwas noch nie überzeugt, ich erinnere mich nur an das Spiel Shadow Heart: Covenant. Ich fand diesen Mix noch nie gut.
Also ist Allods für mich auszuschließen.

Gibt es nicht ein Rollenspiel, wo es bestimmte Rollen gibt?
Also Heiler, Tank oder DD und nicht so ein Mischmasch.


Gruß


----------



## darksilver1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Nasuke schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
> Diablo 3 habe ich aufgrund eines World of Warcraft Jahrespasses kostenlos erhalten,
> habe ich auch ein paar Stufen gespielt, aber so ein Hack'n'Slay ist nicht so meins.
> ...


Du hast zu viele Ansprüche. 

F2P aber soweit ich mich erinnere war PvP so gut wie erledigt, ist auch noch Everquest 2, rennst später in Endgame aber in das eigentlich müßte man ja dafür zahlen Problem wegen den Items......

The Secret World hat wiederum das Problem das es jetzt ist wie bei GW2, man muss eine Box kaufen und dann ist es F2P, Preis liegt bei ~23€........ Ansonsten sehr empfehlenswert. 

Ehemalige Spieler können dir aber noch ein Trial key zum Test senden, wenn sie ihre 3 extra keys nicht verbraucht haben..............


Oh und was Belushi sagte mit Star Trek Online, wobei ich dort eigentlich nur wegen den Spacefights rein schaue.


----------



## Davinho1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Tera ist vielleicht eine Alternative und auch viele Frauen spielen dort, aber auf Dauer könnte dir dort die Abwechslung fehlen. Zudem ist es P2P. Kannst aber einfach mal antesten, bis Level 23 oder so ist es kostenlos.

Hmm, wie wäre es eventuell mit Aion oder Runes of Magic?


----------



## Geige (27. Dezember 2012)

Hey. 
Als (ehemaliger-)Aion Spieler der ersten Stunde könnte ich dir das Spiel ans Herz legen.



Nasuke schrieb:


> - Free2Play
> 
> Ist es nun seit ca einem dreiviertel Jahr.
> 
> ...


----------

